# plywood face on solid wood?



## gerald l leal (Oct 10, 2008)

i recently posted a blip on gluing a plywood face to a solid wood base face to face-and was helpfully answered that as the solid wood is seasoned and dry -it shouldn't be a problem. i should,ve made it more clear that i wasn't concerned about the solid wood drying-it's a school library bookcase and 50 years old-i was concerned about seasonal changes back and forth -possibly cracking if it's glued to plywood that doesn't move. my understanding is that these seasonal movements continue forever-is this a concern or am i just being too cautious. the faces are approximately 10" x 20" -- 1/2" thick oak and 1/4" thick plywood. it's glued face to face to cover a series of holes in the solid wood. it's already been glued- but i am still curious if this is an issue to be concerned about....thanks


----------

